
Show HN: Git Releases – The missing link to your latest GitHub release asset - mweibel
https://gitreleases.dev/
======
stevekemp
Funnily enough I had the same problem, and setup a simple API to handle the
redirection:

[https://api.steve.fi/github/](https://api.steve.fi/github/)

In my case I was doing this so I could deploy binaries, fetched via
puppet/ansible/deployr/etc.

~~~
mweibel
;) I wondered how nobody else ever did this. Apparently you did.

To me that seems really an oversight on GitHub's part. Maybe it's intentional?

